# le questionnaire de Marcel...



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

heu... finalement c'est po celui de proust...  

Quand êtes vous déjà mort? 

 Qu'est ce qui vous fait lever le matin? 

 Que sont devenus vos rêves d'enfant? 

 Qu'est ce qui vous distingue des autres? 

 Vous manque-til qqch? 

 Pensez vous que tout le monde puisse devenir artiste? 

 D'ou venez vous? 

 Jugez vous votre sort enviable? 

 A quoi avez vous renoncé? 

 Que faites vous de votre argent? 

 Quelle tache ménagère vous rebute le plus? 

 Quels sont vos plaisirs favoris? 

 Qu'aimeriez vous revcevoir pour votre anniversaire? 

 Citez trois artistes vivants que vous detestez? 

 Que défendez vous? 

 Qu'êtes vous capable de refuser? 

 Quelle est la partie de votre coprs la plus fragile? 

 Qu'avez vous été capable de faire par amour? 

 Que vous reproche-ton? 

 A quoi vous sert l'art? 

 Redigez votre épitaphe? 

 Sous quelle forme aimeriez vous revenir? 


(doc, au temps pour moi, edites ton message... )


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

*Quand êtes-vous déjà mort ?*
Jamais.

*Qu'est-ce qui vous fait lever le matin ?*
France-Inter...

*Que sont devenus vos rêves d'enfant ?*
Des regrets pour la plupart, de bons souvenirs pour certains.

*Qu'est-ce qui vous distingue des autres ?*
Mon code génétique.

*Vous manque-til quelque chose ?*
Un amour.

*Pensez-vous que tout le monde puisse devenir artiste ?*
Non. Mais je suis sûr que tout le monde croit pouvoir l'être, et la foi soulève les montagnes...

*D'où venez-vous ?*
De la terre.

*Jugez-vous votre sort enviable ?*
Enviable, non. Mais je n'ai pas lieu de m'en plaindre.

*À quoi avez-vous renoncé ?*
À la chasteté.

*Que faites-vous de votre argent ?*
Je le dépense.

*Quelle tâche ménagère vous rebute le plus ?*
Le repassage.

*Quels sont vos plaisirs favoris ?*
Écouter de la musique dans le noir, manger du chocolat, être au chaud quand il fait froid...

*Qu'aimeriez-vous recevoir pour votre anniversaire ?*
Mes amis.

*Citez trois artistes vivants que vous détestez ?*
J'oublie facilement ceux que je déteste. Ça me reviendra peut-être.

*Que défendez-vous ?*
La République et ses valeurs.

*Qu'êtes-vous capable de refuser ?*
La dictature.

*Quelle est la partie de votre coprs la plus fragile ?*
Mes oreilles. Sans elles, plus de musique dans le noir...

*Qu'avez-vous été capable de faire par amour ?*
Dire "je t'aime" en y croyant. Ce n'est déjà pas mal.

*Que vous reproche-ton ?*
D'avoir raison.

*À quoi vous sert l'art ?*
À changer de regard sur le monde. Il faut plusieurs regards pour essayer de le comprendre un peu.

*Rédigez votre épitaphe ?*
Bien meilleur et bien pire.

*Sous quelle forme aimeriez-vous revenir ?*
J'aimerais assez être un moineau.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Août 2004)

Quand êtes vous déjà mort? 


*Tzatziki ? :mouais:  *

 Qu'est ce qui vous fait lever le matin? 

*une envie de pisser  :love: *

 Que sont devenus vos rêves d'enfant? 

*ce sont toujours les mêmes *:bebe:

 Qu'est ce qui vous distingue des autres? 

*ma socialisation  *

 Vous manque-til qqch? 

*oui : du blé pour payer mon loyer et mes courses*

 Pensez vous que tout le monde puisse devenir artiste? 

*oui. Rien n'est déterminé par avance*

 D'ou venez vous? 

*de ton ©, cette réponse est-elle acceptée ?  *

 Jugez vous votre sort enviable? 

* oui certains aimeraient etre à ma place avec prerima. Pour le reste, il y a bien plus enviable que moi :casse: *

 A quoi avez vous renoncé? 

*à bosser chez Quick*  (pas tenu plus de 2 jours  :rateau: )

 Que faites vous de votre argent? 

*Je comble mon découvert :casse: *

 Quelle tache ménagère vous rebute le plus? 

*Ca c'est une question pour ma chérie :love: *

 Quels sont vos plaisirs favoris? 

*Censuré :love: *

 Qu'aimeriez vous revcevoir pour votre anniversaire? 

*un DEA ?  *

 Citez trois artistes vivants que vous detestez? 

*là, tout de suite, j'en sais rien et je m'en fous.*

 Que défendez vous? 

*ce(lle) que j'aime*

 Qu'êtes vous capable de refuser? 

*un boulot mal payé (je veux dire très mal payé :casse: )/

 Quelle est la partie de votre coprs la plus fragile? 

en ce moment, mon épaule droite

 Qu'avez vous été capable de faire par amour? 

privé  

 Que vous reproche-ton? 

de protéger quelqu'un   

 A quoi vous sert l'art? 

à donner du gout au petits pois

 Redigez votre épitaphe? 

...ainsi vivait Finn et pis ... TAF ! il mourrut 

 Sous quelle forme aimeriez vous revenir?

vivante  *


----------



## _m_apman (22 Août 2004)

*Quand êtes vous déjà mort? *
 Je n'ai pas la mémoire des dates.

*Qu'est ce qui vous fait lever le matin?*
 Je ne sais pas. Le conformisme, certainement. Non, préserver mon pouvoir d'achat !  :rateau: 

*Que sont devenus vos rêves d'enfant?*
 Je les ai en grande partie oubliés.

*Qu'est ce qui vous distingue des autres? *
 Un égo démesuré.

*Vous manque-til qqch? *
 Non, au contraire.

*Pensez vous que tout le monde puisse devenir artiste? *
 Malheureseument, je pense que non.

*D'ou venez vous?*
 De la cuisse de Jupiter (voir plus haut)

*Jugez vous votre sort enviable?*
 Question denuée de sens. Tout est relatif.

*A quoi avez vous renoncé?*
 A la facilité.

*Que faites vous de votre argent?*
 Je me fais plaisir et j'essaie de faire plaisir à ceux que j'aime.

*Quelle tache ménagère vous rebute le plus?*
 La vaisselle, mais je viens de trouver une solution. 

*Quels sont vos plaisirs favoris? *
 Passer une soirée à glander sur internet, un bon repas entre amis ou des heures télephone. Me retrouver seul parfois.

*Qu'aimeriez vous revcevoir pour votre anniversaire? *
 Un truc auquel je n'aurais pas penser et qui me ferait un grand plaisir.

*Citez trois artistes vivants que vous detestez? *
 Le terme artiste va en être galvaudé mais sans hésitation (et pas ordre décroissant) : Bigard, Gerra et Goldman.  

*Que défendez vous? *
 Les valeurs ausquelles je crois, un certaine idée de la politique. Mes engagements, mes choix.

*Qu'êtes vous capable de refuser?*
 A peu près tout, si je suis de mauvais poil.

*Quelle est la partie de votre coprs la plus fragile?*
 Ma cheville droite. 

*Qu'avez vous été capable de faire par amour? *
 Presque tout.

*Que vous reproche-ton? *
 Mon côté raleur. 

*A quoi vous sert l'art? *
 A s'évader, à comprendre, à apprendre l'humilité, etc.

*Redigez votre épitaphe? *
 Voilà un vraie question... Je commence à réflechir dès maintenant...

*Sous quelle forme aimeriez vous revenir? *
 Pourquoi faire ? Ok, un chat alors.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

Quand êtes vous déjà mort? 
  Pour l'instant, j'ai pas été mis au courant de ça.
 Qu'est ce qui vous fait lever le matin? 
  L'envie de pisser.
 Que sont devenus vos rêves d'enfant? 
  Des espoirs, encore...
 Qu'est ce qui vous distingue des autres? 
  Rien, je suis un autre comme tout les autres avec des différences que plein d'autres ont.
 Vous manque-til qqch? 
  Du temps pour travailler plus, toujours plus.
 Pensez vous que tout le monde puisse devenir artiste? 
  Non.
 D'ou venez vous? 
  Question métaphysique à laquelle je n'ai pas de réponse.
 Jugez vous votre sort enviable? 
  Oui.
 A quoi avez vous renoncé? 
  Les sciences, en particulier les maths.
 Que faites vous de votre argent? 
  Je le claque.
 Quelle tache ménagère vous rebute le plus? 
  Mettre la vaisselle dans le lave vaisselle.
 Quels sont vos plaisirs favoris? 
  Bosser, lire, pour êter toujours plus intelligent. Ou poins con, c'est selon...
 Qu'aimeriez vous revcevoir pour votre anniversaire? 
  Ch'ai pô.
 Citez trois artistes vivants que vous detestez? 
  Si je n'en site que trois je vais faire des jaloux.
 Que défendez vous? 
  La République, comme mon collègue d'au dessus
 Qu'êtes vous capable de refuser? 
  Pas grand chose.
 Quelle est la partie de votre coprs la plus fragile? 
  Mes côtes : je suis chatouilleux.
 Qu'avez vous été capable de faire par amour? 
  Pas grand chose, malheureusement.
 Que vous reproche-ton? 
  D'être bougon, vieux con.
 A quoi vous sert l'art? 
  Être cultivé, et heureux.
 Redigez votre épitaphe? 
  Mort.
 Sous quelle forme aimeriez vous revenir? 
  Forme humaine de préférence.

( )


----------



## loustic (22 Août 2004)

Quand êtes vous déjà mort? Quand étiez-vous mort ? Quand fûtes-vous mort ?

- Avant

 Qu'est ce qui vous fait lever le matin? 

- Un coup de pied de lit

 Que sont devenus vos rêves d'enfant? 

- Des rêves d'adulte

 Qu'est ce qui vous distingue des autres? 

- Je me le demande. Dois-je afficher ma différence ou bien me fondre dans le moule de l'uniformité ?

 Vous manque-til qqch? 

- ...Tout est dépeuplé  

 Pensez vous que tout le monde puisse devenir artiste? 

- Tout le monde est artiste, on nous le répète assez. Donc plus de raison de distinguer l'artiste des autres individus.

 D'ou venez vous? 

- De la pièce du fond

 Jugez vous votre sort enviable? 

- Oui et non. Beaucoup voudraient pouvoir écrire des conneries tranquillement comme je le fais, mais ils sont plus nombreux à m'en vouloir

 A quoi avez vous renoncé? 

- A parler de moi

 Que faites vous de votre argent? 

- Je le dépense (pas en Suisse)

 Quelle tache ménagère vous rebute le plus? 

- Une tache de sauce tomate

 Quels sont vos plaisirs favoris? 

- Tous

 Qu'aimeriez vous revcevoir pour votre anniversaire? 

- Qu'importe pourvu que cela fasse plaisir à celui qui donne

 Citez trois artistes vivants que vous detestez? 

- Je ne déteste personne. Je n'aime pas les oeuvres qui nécessitent des explications sociopoliticoftreudiennes 

 Que défendez vous? 

- Je défends à quiconque de me casser les pieds (par exemple en me posant des questions)

 Qu'êtes vous capable de refuser? 

- De répondre à des questions  

 Quelle est la partie de votre coprs la plus fragile? 

- Je répondrai après avoir sauté du sixième

 Qu'avez vous été capable de faire par amour? 

- La vaisselle

 Que vous reproche-ton? 

- Je vous le demande

 A quoi vous sert l'art? 

- Je me le demande

 Redigez votre épitaphe? 

- Ce n'est pas une question, vous avez donc l'intention de m'assassiner. S.O.S.

 Sous quelle forme aimeriez vous revenir? 

- Revenir de vacances ? En bonne santé

Quelle idée, mais quelle idée j'ai eue de répondre !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Août 2004)

*Quand êtes-vous déjà mort ?*
chaque matin

*Qu'est-ce qui vous fait lever le matin ?*
C.C.C.

*Que sont devenus vos rêves d'enfant ?*
toujours devant moi

*Qu'est-ce qui vous distingue des autres ?*
moi

*Vous manque-til quelque chose ?*
¤

*Pensez-vous que tout le monde puisse devenir artiste ?*
NON

*D'où venez-vous ?*
de là où je retournerais

*Jugez-vous votre sort enviable ?*
Ca va 

*À quoi avez-vous renoncé ?*
A rien 

*Que faites-vous de votre argent ?*
je sais pas, mais je trouve qu'on m'en vole de partout 

*Quelle tâche ménagère vous rebute le plus ?*
toutes

*Quels sont vos plaisirs favoris ?*
l'AMOUR :love:

*Qu'aimeriez-vous recevoir pour votre anniversaire ?*
Rien

*Citez trois artistes vivants que vous détestez ?*
je les connais pas :sleep:

*Que défendez-vous ?*
la liberté 

*Qu'êtes-vous capable de refuser ?*
la bêtise 

*Quelle est la partie de votre coprs la plus fragile ?*
mes yeux 

*Qu'avez-vous été capable de faire par amour ?*
l'amour 

*Que vous reproche-ton ?*


*À quoi vous sert l'art ?*
À m'évader 

*Rédigez votre épitaphe ?*
mort

*Sous quelle forme aimeriez-vous revenir ?*
comme je suis


----------



## poildep (22 Août 2004)

*Quand êtes vous déjà mort? *

De fatigue ou divresse, des tas de fois. 

*Qu'est ce qui vous fait lever le matin?*

Je ne me lève pas le matin. :sleep:

*Que sont devenus vos rêves d'enfant? *

Toujours là. 

*Qu'est ce qui vous distingue des autres?*

Un tas de choses et bien peu à la fois.

*Vous manque-til qqch?*

Toujours.

*Pensez vous que tout le monde puisse devenir artiste? *

Tout le monde l'est.

*D'ou venez vous?*

Je cherche, je cherche...

*Jugez vous votre sort enviable?*

Ca dépend par qui. 

*A quoi avez vous renoncé? *

J'ai oublié  

*Que faites vous de votre argent? *

J'ai pas d'argent. 

*Quelle tache ménagère vous rebute le plus?*

Un peu toutes. C'est la zone chez moi pour le moment.

*Quels sont vos plaisirs favoris? *

Faire mon caca du matin en fumant une clop. 

*Qu'aimeriez vous revcevoir pour votre anniversaire? *

Ben... des cadeaux.

*Citez trois artistes vivants que vous detestez? *

Je ne deteste personne. 

*Que défendez vous? *

Rien. Je ne défend rien. Je suis une couille molle qui se laisse bouffer par le système. 

*Qu'êtes vous capable de refuser? *

Rien. Je ne refuse rien. Je suis une couille molle qui se laisse bouffer par le système. 

*Quelle est la partie de votre coprs la plus fragile? *

Hem...

*Qu'avez vous été capable de faire par amour? *

Pas assez semble-t-il.

*Que vous reproche-ton? *

Voir question précédente. 

*A quoi vous sert l'art? *

A avoir une raison de vivre.

*Redigez votre épitaphe? *

Voilà, il est mort.  

*Sous quelle forme aimeriez vous revenir?*

Je ne sais pas si j'aimerais revenir.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Août 2004)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qui vous fait lever le matin?
> L'envie de pisser.



Déjà bu 



			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *Qu'est-ce qui vous fait lever le matin ?*
> C.C.C.
> 
> *Que faites-vous de votre argent ?*
> ...



J'adore :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

*Quand êtes vous déjà mort?*
  Je ne m'en suis pas rendu compte.

*Qu'est ce qui vous fait lever le matin?*
  La journée qui commence.

*Que sont devenus vos rêves d'enfant?*
  Ils sont bien vivants!

*Qu'est ce qui vous distingue des autres?* 
  Mon sale caractère Vieux Râleur©

*Vous manque-til qqch?* 
  Joker  + le TGV    

*Pensez vous que tout le monde puisse devenir artiste?*
  Tout le monde l'est! Reste à découvrir dans quel domaine.

*D'ou venez vous?*
  Me suis pas posé la question.

*Jugez vous votre sort enviable?*
  Certainement.

*A quoi avez vous renoncé?*
  A rien. Jamais.

*Que faites vous de votre argent?*
  J'essaie de ne pas le gâcher... Très dur 

*Quelle tache ménagère vous rebute le plus?*
  Le ménage.

*Quels sont vos plaisirs favoris?*
  Partager.

*Qu'aimeriez vous revcevoir pour votre anniversaire?*
  loustic a parlé d'or: "Qu'importe pourvu que cela fasse plaisir à celui qui donne"

*Citez trois artistes vivants que vous detestez?*
  Ceux qui se prennent au sérieux. 

*Que défendez vous?*
  Ma liberté de choisir.

*Qu'êtes vous capable de refuser?*
  Pas grand chose.

*Quelle est la partie de votre coprs la plus fragile?*
  Mon "coeur"! 

*Qu'avez vous été capable de faire par amour?*
  Tout. Et j'espère que ça continuera. :love:

*Que vous reproche-ton?*
  D'être trop entier. 

*A quoi vous sert l'art?*
  A m'émerveiller des capacités humaines.

*Redigez votre épitaphe?*
  J'ai bien le temps!

*Sous quelle forme aimeriez vous revenir?*
  La même.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *Quand êtes vous déjà mort? *
> 
> Rien. Je ne défend rien. Je suis une couille molle qui se laisse bouffer par le système.
> 
> ...


Ah la la, il est beau le vocabulaire, il est beau


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Août 2004)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Ah la la, il est beau le vacabluaire, il est beau



A qui le dis tu  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> A qui le dis tu  :rateau:


C'est facile  
C'est pas de ma faute si le clavier s'éclaire pas sur les 12"!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Août 2004)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> C'est facile
> C'est pas de ma faute si le clavier s'éclaire pas sur les 12"!!!



vous m'avez l'air bien urbain vous ce soir :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> vous m'avez l'air bien urbain vous ce soir :rateau:


N'est-il pas? Il m'est aussi possible d'user d'un vocabulaire bien plus distingué, n'en doutez point.


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Août 2004)

Quand êtes vous déjà mort? 
Bientôt...
 Qu'est ce qui vous fait lever le matin? 
Le réveil, comme tout le monde...
 Que sont devenus vos rêves d'enfant? 
Je suis devenue graphiste, c'est donc fait.
 Qu'est ce qui vous distingue des autres? 
Ma personnalité.
 Vous manque-til qqch? 
Oui, de la structure dans ma vie.
 Pensez vous que tout le monde puisse devenir artiste? 
Non, soit on l'est soit on l'est pas. C'est un état d'esprit avant tout.
 D'ou venez vous? 
D'avoir fumé une clope.
 Jugez vous votre sort enviable? 
Non.
 A quoi avez vous renoncé? 
A trop de choses déjà... A récupérer Arnaud.
 Que faites vous de votre argent? 
Je le dépense bêtement...
 Quelle tache ménagère vous rebute le plus? 
Le ménage lui-meme.
 Quels sont vos plaisirs favoris? 
Les petites choses de la vie qui peuvent etre si agréables...
 Qu'aimeriez vous revcevoir pour votre anniversaire? 
Un G5 
 Citez trois artistes vivants que vous detestez? 
Les gens à mauvaise philosophie.
 Que défendez vous? 
Ma cause et mes idées.
 Qu'êtes vous capable de refuser? 
Trop de choses, j'ai une dignité.
 Quelle est la partie de votre coprs la plus fragile? 
Ma tête.
 Qu'avez vous été capable de faire par amour? 
Trop de bêtises.
 Que vous reproche-ton? 
D'être têtue comme une mulle.
 A quoi vous sert l'art? 
A m'exprimer...
 Redigez votre épitaphe? 
"Ici gît Angie, passant, comme elle, profite de la vie".
 Sous quelle forme aimeriez vous revenir? 
Ah? pare qu'il faut revenir?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> N'est-il pas? Il m'est aussi possible d'user d'un vocabulaire bien plus distingué, n'en doutez point.



employer un voc distingué ne rend ni intelligent, ni talentueux, ni genial, ni rien d'autre d'ailleur... si ce n'est eventuellement qd les circonstances ne s'y prete pas, de passer pour un con...      

allez un petit tour ici, et viens decouvrir le vocabulaire argotique Celinien  

 

(ne le prend pas mal, je pense plutot a des personnes de ma connaissance    )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

Quand êtes vous déjà mort? 
Je suis plus préoccupé par la prochaine que par la précédente...

Qu'est ce qui vous fait lever le matin? 
J'aime bien le matin et ses promesses...

Que sont devenus vos rêves d'enfant? 
Par certains côtés, je suis encore un enfant...

Qu'est ce qui vous distingue des autres?
Le fait que, par certains côtés, je sois encore un enfant...

Vous manque-til qqch? 
Ma famille me suffit...

Pensez vous que tout le monde puisse devenir artiste? 
On en rêve tous ... beaucoup le sont mais l'ignorent ... dommage...

D'ou venez vous? 
Du néant, comme tout le monde...

Jugez vous votre sort enviable? 
Oui...

A quoi avez vous renoncé?
A devenir instit... 

Que faites vous de votre argent?
Je le dépense ... trop ! 

Quelle tache ménagère vous rebute le plus? 
La vaisselle...

Quels sont vos plaisirs favoris?
Rêver ... n'importe ou et n'importe quand... 

Qu'aimeriez vous revcevoir pour votre anniversaire?
Un message de mon père... 

Citez trois artistes vivants que vous detestez? 
Je ne déteste personne...

Que défendez vous? 
L'amour universel....

Qu'êtes vous capable de refuser? 
Tout ce qui touche à la dignité humaine...

Quelle est la partie de votre coprs la plus fragile? 
Le dos...

Qu'avez vous été capable de faire par amour? 
Tout ... le meilleur comme le pire...

Que vous reproche-ton? 
Une certaine nonchalance et un peu de laissez-aller...

A quoi vous sert l'art? 
A m'évader et à rêver....

Redigez votre épitaphe?
"C'était un gars bien..." 

Sous quelle forme aimeriez vous revenir? 
La même...


----------



## maousse (23 Août 2004)

*Quand êtes-vous déjà mort ?*
plusieurs fois en rêves

*Qu'est-ce qui vous fait lever le matin ?*
le jour

*Que sont devenus vos rêves d'enfant ?*
dans ma poche

*Qu'est-ce qui vous distingue des autres ?*
mes grains de beauté

*Vous manque-til quelque chose ?*
l'assurance

*Pensez-vous que tout le monde puisse devenir artiste ?*
non

*D'où venez-vous ?*
c'est une question valable

*Jugez-vous votre sort enviable ?*
sans doute, je n'ai pas à m'en plaindre

*À quoi avez-vous renoncé ?*
à être un artiste

*Que faites-vous de votre argent ?*
je rate sa gestion, ce qui n'est pas si mal

*Quelle tâche ménagère vous rebute le plus ?*
faire mon lit

*Quels sont vos plaisirs favoris ?*
manger du miel en regardant par la fenêtre

*Qu'aimeriez-vous recevoir pour votre anniversaire ?*
un livre que j'aimerai

*Citez trois artistes vivants que vous détestez ?*
supertramp, ils étaient bien trois ? au moins.

*Que défendez-vous ?*
le droit de se coucher à l'heure qu'on veut.

*Qu'êtes-vous capable de refuser ?*
l'aggressivité gratuite, sans y parvenir toujours

*Quelle est la partie de votre corps la plus fragile ?*
la peau

*Qu'avez-vous été capable de faire par amour ?*
des kilomètres, même si c'était accessoire

*Que vous reproche-ton ?*
ma désinvolture

*À quoi vous sert l'art ?*
à contempler, à disséquer ensuite

*Rédigez votre épitaphe ?*
Sacré bazar !

*Sous quelle forme aimeriez-vous revenir ?*
un nuage


----------



## loustic (23 Août 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> employer un voc distingué ne rend ni intelligent, ni talentueux, ni genial, ni rien d'autre d'ailleur...


Oui, mais écrire en français correct (à peu près) montre que l'on respecte le lecteur éventuel.
Ne le prends pas à mal.


----------



## piro (23 Août 2004)

Quand êtes-vous déjà mort ?
plein de fois 

Qu'est-ce qui vous fait lever le matin ?
le café

Que sont devenus vos rêves d'enfant ?
des reves d enfants justement

Qu'est-ce qui vous distingue des autres ?
mon numero de secu

Vous manque-til quelque chose ?
l amour

Pensez-vous que tout le monde puisse devenir artiste ?
tout depends de ce qui est considere comme un art

D'où venez-vous ?
de chez moi 

Jugez-vous votre sort enviable ?
pas trop 

À quoi avez-vous renoncé ?
la sobriété.

Que faites-vous de votre argent ?
j essaye de survivre avec le peu que j ai 

Quelle tâche ménagère vous rebute le plus ?
la lessive

Quels sont vos plaisirs favoris ?
surfer sur internet,regarder des films,ecouter de la musique,

Qu'aimeriez-vous recevoir pour votre anniversaire ?
une bonne sortie avec des amis

Citez trois artistes vivants que vous détestez ?
francis lalanne,garou,lorie , mais je peux en citer des tas d autres

Que défendez-vous ?
mon droit de vivre (egocentrique moi ?)

Qu'êtes-vous capable de refuser ?
du sucre dans le café

Quelle est la partie de votre coprs la plus fragile ?
les doigts (c est chiant de taper au clavier avec la langue)

Qu'avez-vous été capable de faire par amour ?
aimer reciproquement

Que vous reproche-ton ?
mon pessimisme

À quoi vous sert l'art ?
a rien mais il est indispensable

Rédigez votre épitaphe ?
-

Sous quelle forme aimeriez-vous revenir ?
un chat


----------



## _m_apman (23 Août 2004)

Un petit commentaire en passant : je trouve incroyable la proportion de ceux qui ne détestent personne. Je n'en tire aucune conclusion trop hative. Des études poussées sont en cours...


----------



## loustic (23 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Un petit commentaire en passant : je trouve incroyable la proportion de ceux qui ne détestent personne. Je n'en tire aucune conclusion trop hative. Des études poussées sont en cours...


Ce qui est incroyable c'est que tu trouves cela incroyable.
Ton post était au deuxième degré, hein ?


----------



## KARL40 (23 Août 2004)

*Quand êtes-vous déjà mort ?*
Jamais, je pourrai pas te répondre sinon ...

*Qu'est-ce qui vous fait lever le matin ?*
Le système

*Que sont devenus vos rêves d'enfant ?*
Ils sont toujours dans mon coffre à jouets ...

*Qu'est-ce qui vous distingue des autres ?*
Pas grand chose .... Ah si, ma petite taille !

*Vous manque-til quelque chose ?*
Une bonne moitié ...

*Pensez-vous que tout le monde puisse devenir artiste ?*
Hélas oui !

*D'où venez-vous ?*
D'un trou noir ...

*Jugez-vous votre sort enviable ?*
Bien sur ... que non !

*À quoi avez-vous renoncé ?*
A trop de choses (I fought the law and the law won)

*Que faites-vous de votre argent ?*
Je le bouffe, je le bois et je le fume ...

*Quelle tâche ménagère vous rebute le plus ?*
J'aime pas la soupe

*Quels sont vos plaisirs favoris ?*
Rien de très original : sex & drugs & rock'n'roll 

*Qu'aimeriez-vous recevoir pour votre anniversaire ?*
Une bombe nucléaire ?

*Citez trois artistes vivants que vous détestez ?*
3 seulement ? Halliday, Obispo et Sardou

*Que défendez-vous ?*
Plus grand chose hélas (I fought the law .....)

*Qu'êtes-vous capable de refuser ?*
Ce qui m'arrange

*Quelle est la partie de votre coprs la plus fragile ?*
Mon cerveau

*Qu'avez-vous été capable de faire par amour ?*
Finalement pas grand chose !!

*Que vous reproche-ton ?*
Mon pessimisme optimiste 

*À quoi vous sert l'art ?*
Demande cela à un intermittent ...

*Rédigez votre épitaphe ?*
" Merci d'avoir joué ..."

*Sous quelle forme aimeriez-vous revenir ?*
En pigeon ... Pour chier sur tout le monde


----------



## _m_apman (23 Août 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est incroyable c'est que tu trouves cela incroyable.


 Et bien, je me dis que, dans la mesure où je suis capable d'aimer à la folie, détester certaines personnes (et par extension tout un tas de choses) ne doit pas être inhumain. Une espèce d'équilibre...
    Peut-être que je fais fausse route ? 
   Enfin, le côté "tout le monde il est beau, tout le monde il est gentil" me dépasse un peu. 


			
				loustic a dit:
			
		

> Ton post était au deuxième degré, hein ?


  Certaines de mes réponses le sont.
    Celle qui nous intéresse ici ne l'est pas !


----------



## lumai (23 Août 2004)

*Quand êtes-vous déjà mort ?*
Lors de ma naissance

*Qu'est-ce qui vous fait lever le matin ?*
Mon radio-réveil

*Que sont devenus vos rêves d'enfant ?*
Au fond de mes tiroirs

*Qu'est-ce qui vous distingue des autres ?*
Moi

*Vous manque-t-il quelque chose ?*
Oui

*Pensez-vous que tout le monde puisse devenir artiste ?*
Ben ça dépend de ce que l'on appelle _artiste_

*D'où venez-vous ?*
De quelques part sur la Loire

*Jugez-vous votre sort enviable ?*
J'ai toujours eu un toît au dessus de ma tête, pas connu de guerre : globalement oui...

*À quoi avez-vous renoncé ?*
A ressembler à Candy (voir les rêves d'enfant...) :love:

*Que faites-vous de votre argent ?*
Pour l'instant je paye mon impôt sur le revenu :sick:

*Quelle tâche ménagère vous rebute le plus ?*
Curer les gamelles

*Quels sont vos plaisirs favoris ?*
J'adôoore ma couette ! Une de mes utilisations favorites, c'est avec un thé bien chaud et un bon bouquin...

*Qu'aimeriez-vous recevoir pour votre anniversaire ?*
J'ai vu une super montre l'autre jour ! 

*Citez trois artistes vivants que vous détestez ?*
Certaines "vedettes" me tapent sur les nerfs mais de là à les qualifier d'artistes

*Que défendez-vous ?*
La tolérance

*Qu'êtes-vous capable de refuser ?*
La haine

*Quelle est la partie de votre coprs la plus fragile ?*
Ma tête

*Qu'avez-vous été capable de faire par amour ?*
Oublier qui je suis

*Que vous reproche-ton ?*
De ne pas accepter les reproches...

*À quoi vous sert l'art ?*
Partir

*Rédigez votre épitaphe ?*
Ci gîs-je

*Sous quelle forme aimeriez-vous revenir ?*
Moi en mieux


----------



## poildep (23 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Par MP.
> _J'ai d'autres idées compatibles avec ta couette._


Par contre, je serais surpris que tes idées soient compatibles aussi avec le thé bien chaud et le bon bouquin.


----------



## duracel (23 Août 2004)

C'est le questionnaire des Inrockuptibles.

mes réponses: oui partout.


----------



## Bassman (23 Août 2004)

Quand êtes vous déjà mort? 
    De mon vivant

     Qu'est ce qui vous fait lever le matin? 
    Le reveil

     Que sont devenus vos rêves d'enfant?
    des rêves d'adultes

     Qu'est ce qui vous distingue des autres?
    tout 

     Vous manque-til qqch?
  Oui

     Pensez vous que tout le monde puisse devenir artiste?
    Oui, ce n'est qu'une question de passion. Reste a trouver laquelle

     D'ou venez vous?
    de chez moi 

     Jugez vous votre sort enviable?
    Est ce la une fin en soit que d'être envié?? 

     A quoi avez vous renoncé?
    discuter avec les cons 

     Que faites vous de votre argent?
    je le depense 

     Quelle tache ménagère vous rebute le plus?
    laver les chiottes 

     Quels sont vos plaisirs favoris?
    jouer de la basse en groupe 

     Qu'aimeriez vous recevoir pour votre anniversaire?
    des fleurs

     Citez trois artistes vivants que vous detestez?
    Air, Starak, Aznavour (merde pour les 2 premiers, on avait dit artistes)

    Que défendez vous? 
      L'honneteté

     Qu'êtes vous capable de refuser? 
      Un pot de vin

     Quelle est la partie de votre coprs la plus fragile? 
      mon coeur

     Qu'avez vous été capable de faire par amour?
    pas assez de choses

     Que vous reproche-ton? 
      ce pourquoi on ne me felicite pas

     A quoi vous sert l'art? 
      a rien de plus qu'aux autres

     Redigez votre épitaphe? 
      "Pense a acheter du pain en rentrant"

     Sous quelle forme aimeriez vous revenir? 
Carrée


----------



## Machistador (23 Août 2004)

Quand êtes vous déjà mort? 

9 heure 


Qu'est ce qui vous fait lever le matin? 

Bobone : "TU VA ETRE EN R'TAR, LEVE TOI FEIGNASSE, VA FAIRE LE CAFE"


Que sont devenus vos rêves d'enfant? 

Petit, je revais de me tapper la bonne, quand j'ai eu 16 ans c'est sa fille qui l'a remplacée  


Qu'est ce qui vous distingue des autres?

20 cm de plus  :love: 


Vous manque-til qqch? 

du pécu parcequ'en ce moment j'en ai plus au boulot


Pensez vous que tout le monde puisse devenir artiste? 

Non mais star c possible si tu couche avec nikos ou marianne james


D'ou venez vous? 

Mon nom est Dark vador, je viens de la planete vulcain et je vais faire fondre ta cervelle


Jugez vous votre sort enviable? 
Je suis bo, j'ai une belle femme et bientot un G5 alors je reponds... oui


A quoi avez vous renoncé? 

A la bonne quand je suis parti de chez mes parents


Que faites vous de votre argent? 

Comme tous les blaireaux de mon espece : je paie bouffe, loyer, impot etc etc


Quelle tache ménagère vous rebute le plus? 

Nettoyer le caca au fond de la cuvette avec le ballai à chiotte


Quels sont vos plaisirs favoris? 

tapper tres vite au clavier, ca me met une super peche.


Qu'aimeriez vous revcevoir pour votre anniversaire? 

Le billet gagnant de l'euromillion


Citez trois artistes vivants que vous detestez? 

David, johnathan et phil barney (grand vainqueur du second loft)


Que défendez vous? 

Mes jantes alu, avec des ecrous anti-vol


Qu'êtes vous capable de refuser? 

Les brocolis... oui, definitivement les brocolis


Quelle est la partie de votre coprs la plus fragile? 

Mon majeur du pied droit


Qu'avez vous été capable de faire par amour? 

avoir un chat à la maison, mais apres tout elle supporte bien mes ordis, mon homecinema et une grande partie de mes lubies


Que vous reproche-ton? 

De pas depanner windows assez vite 


A quoi vous sert l'art? 

A rien, c comme un Takismarof, ca sert à rien, c de l'art tu met ca dans ton salon et c tout...


Redigez votre épitaphe? 

Cassecouillum questionarum


Sous quelle forme aimeriez vous revenir?

Euh, le string de sharlize theron, oui c pas mal ca



A+
Michael


----------



## poildep (23 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Sous quelle forme aimeriez vous revenir?
> Carrée


----------



## poildep (23 Août 2004)

un peu SM le thé bien chaud non ? :mouais:


----------



## nato kino (23 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Tu serais surpris : je ne manque pas d'imagination ni d'initiative dans le genre *"reconversion spontanée hors-norme d'accessoires divers"...*_
> :rose:
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Même un taille-crayon ?!  :affraid:  :mouais:


----------



## macelene (23 Août 2004)

Machistador a dit:
			
		

> Jugez vous votre sort enviable?
> Je suis bo, j'ai une belle femme et bientot un G5 alors je reponds... oui


*:mouais: chacun son sale goût...   *


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Août 2004)

Quand êtes vous déjà mort?
régulierement, mon corps contre son corps qui sent si bon...

Qu'est ce qui vous fait lever le matin?
en ce moment Thomas (3 ans)

Que sont devenus vos rêves d'enfant?
Ils sont là, je suis un enfant (à moi Peter Pan !)

Qu'est ce qui vous distingue des autres?
mon numéro sécu !

Vous manque-til qqch?
la réponse à de nombreuses questions...

Pensez vous que tout le monde puisse devenir artiste?
j'aimerais le croire

D'ou venez vous?
comme vous... poussiéres d'étoiles...

Jugez vous votre sort enviable?
oui

A quoi avez vous renoncé?
à n'être qu'un numéro...

Que faites vous de votre argent?
oulla... elle brule les doigts ma CB...

Quelle tache ménagère vous rebute le plus?
le choix est difficle...

Quels sont vos plaisirs favoris?
les nommer serait trop long...

Qu'aimeriez vous revcevoir pour votre anniversaire?
un coup de fil de toi... (oui... TOI)

Citez trois artistes vivants que vous detestez?
j'en vois bien un ou deux... mais je ne connais pas leur nom

Que défendez vous?
le veuve et l'orphelin... et les causes perdues

Qu'êtes vous capable de refuser?
d'être raisonnable

Quelle est la partie de votre coprs la plus fragile?
le dos (en vrai, ce sont les intestins... mais là c'est deg !!)

Qu'avez vous été capable de faire par amour?
tant de choses...

Que vous reproche-ton?
tant de choses...

A quoi vous sert l'art?
à prendre du plaisir (à en donner j'espére un jour)

Redigez votre épitaphe?
"Papa, me voilà..."

Sous quelle forme aimeriez vous revenir?
Un truc qui vole (mais pas une mouche !)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

Machistador a dit:
			
		

> Que sont devenus vos rêves d'enfant?
> 
> Petit, je revais de me tapper la bonne, quand j'ai eu 16 ans c'est sa fille qui l'a remplacée
> 
> ...



On voit que la bonne a beaucoup perturbé ton enfance!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> *Sous quelle forme aimeriez-vous revenir ?*
> Une belle italienne brune avec des gros seins des belles jambes et un super-cul. :love:
> ...



Mhouhahaha... excellent...  :rateau:


----------



## macelene (23 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Sous quelle forme aimeriez-vous revenir ?*
> Une belle italienne brune avec des gros seins des belles jambes et un super-cul.
> :love:
> Je passerais mon temps à me regarder dans la glace et à me toucher et à parler toute seule en italien avec une voix suave.
> :love: :love:


 
*Va avoir  un sacré TAf  "Pitengui" *

*     *


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2004)

-Quand êtes vous déjà mort? 

Des tas de fois, et cela se voit.

-Qu'est ce qui vous fait lever le matin? 

Mon chat qui m'attaque l'entre-jambes pour avoir des croquettes.

-Que sont devenus vos rêves d'enfant? 

Une boîte en carton avec des tas de trucs en foutoir à l'intérieur et des numéros de téléphone d'amies qui ont aujourd'hui 3 momes et 15 Kgs de plus (pas toutes, dieu merci !).

-Qu'est ce qui vous distingue des autres? 

A peut près tout vis à vis de certains, pas grand chose vis à vis d'autres.

-Vous manque-til qqch? 

Oui, des tas de trucs. par exemple je n'ai jamais eu de tongs à moi.

-Pensez vous que tout le monde puisse devenir artiste? 

Va savoir, c'est peut-être juste une question d'époque. Ceci étant, cela dépend de la définition que l'on donne au mot.

-D'ou venez vous? 

D'un ventre, ce qui m'étonera toujours. Mais j'aurais adoré venir d'un oeuf, et muer comme un lézard. Ce serait drole de voir les parents conserver sous cadre les peaux successives de leurs rejetons et la coquille d'origine 

-Jugez vous votre sort enviable? 

Ca dépend des jours. Je me console en pensant que je pourais être Suisse.

-A quoi avez vous renoncé? 

A des tas de trucs, comme tout le monde. Par exemple à embrayer et passer la première dans une navette spatiale.

- Que faites vous de votre argent? 

Des conneries qui se transforment en aggios.

- Quelle tache ménagère vous rebute le plus? 

Il y a des tas de ménagères de moins de 50 ans qui sont des taches et me rebutent.

- Quels sont vos plaisirs favoris? 

Si c'est du plaisir, c'est toujours mon favori au moment où je le vis.

- Qu'aimeriez vous revcevoir pour votre anniversaire? 

Une machine permettant de se ballader dans le temps : passé et futur. Et une panoplie de Batman comme foguenne.

-Citez trois artistes vivants que vous detestez? 

C'est trop peu, trois.

-Que défendez vous? 

Plus grand chose. Les meilleures idées sont toujours perverties a la fin.

-Qu'êtes vous capable de refuser? 

Etrange comme question : des tas de choses. Une mobylette avec des stabilisateurs ou une BX Citroen par exemple cela ne me dit rien, donc je la refuserais !

-Quelle est la partie de votre coprs la plus fragile? 

Probablement mes testicules, comme tous les mecs.

-Qu'avez vous été capable de faire par amour? 

Le con (je parle de comportement, bien sur !).

-Que vous reproche-ton? 

Des tas de choses ! On doit poster la liste des personnes à contacter ?  

-A quoi vous sert l'art? 

A rien. cela peut juste être agréable, comme regarder un Soulages dans un musée au milieu des montagnes. C'est déjà beaucoup. Et puis sans art il n'y aurait jamais eu Arsène Lupin, ce qui serait dommage.

-Redigez votre épitaphe? 

"Chuuuuuut"

-Sous quelle forme aimeriez vous revenir? 

Assez régulièrement je reve d'être une selle de vélo.


----------



## Foguenne (23 Août 2004)

héhé, Batmaaaaannnnn


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

Amok  
-Qu'avez vous été capable de faire par amour? 

Le con (je parle de comportement a dit:
			
		

> On avait compris, évidemment


----------



## Bassman (23 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhé, Batmaaaaannnnn



On m'appelle ??


----------



## Bilbo (23 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> On m'appelle ??


Pfff. 

[Mode "je sais des choses mais je ne dirai rien parce que, moi, je ne suis pas un traître" on]
Tout le monde n'a pas d'accointances avec les chauve-souris comme Foguenne. Le titre de Batman, il faut le mériter. 
[Mode "je sais des choses mais je ne dirai rien parce que, moi, je ne suis pas un traître" off]

À+


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Août 2004)

Quand êtes vous déjà mort? 
*le 28 juillet 2087*

Qu'est ce qui vous fait lever le matin? 
*Mon réveil (en fait c'est plus une mini-chaîne qu'un réveil, mais bon...)*

Que sont devenus vos rêves d'enfant? 
*Ils sont toujours là*

Qu'est ce qui vous distingue des autres? 
*Tout et rien*

Vous manque-til qqch? 
*je n'en n'ai pas l'impression*

Pensez vous que tout le monde puisse devenir artiste? 
*absolument... pas*

D'ou venez vous? 
*de chez moi*

Jugez vous votre sort enviable?
*oui*

A quoi avez vous renoncé? 
*a mon premier métier*

Que faites vous de votre argent? 
*je le dépense en choses utiles ou en choses pas utiles*

Quelle tache ménagère vous rebute le plus? 
*plier le linge*

Quels sont vos plaisirs favoris? 
*ecouter un bon CD, vautré dans mon canapé, faire du ski et... (pas forcément dans cet ordre là...!)*

Qu'aimeriez vous revcevoir pour votre anniversaire? 
*je ne suis pas trop branché anniversaire, je préfère les cadeaux imprévus*

Citez trois artistes vivants que vous detestez? 
*je les déteste tellement que je ne considère même pas que ce soient des artistes* 

Que défendez vous? 
*ma famille*

Qu'êtes vous capable de refuser? 
*des propositions malhonnêtes (mais seulement jusqu'à un certain prix...!)*

Quelle est la partie de votre coprs la plus fragile? 
*les yeux*

Qu'avez vous été capable de faire par amour? 
*euh...!!!* :love:

Que vous reproche-ton? 
*la même chose que ce que je reproche aux autres*

A quoi vous sert l'art? 
*a faire joli chez moi*

Redigez votre épitaphe? 
*ah ben merde...*

Sous quelle forme aimeriez vous revenir? 
*je ne reviendrais pas*


----------



## Bassman (23 Août 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Pfff.
> 
> [Mode "je sais des choses mais je ne dirai rien parce que, moi, je ne suis pas un traître" on]
> Tout le monde n'a pas d'accointances avec les chauve-souris comme Foguenne. Le titre de Batman, il faut le mériter.
> ...



Mon surnom vient quand meme de la alors pouille pouille le monsieur en mauve


----------



## Bilbo (23 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mon surnom vient quand meme de la alors pouille pouille le monsieur en mauve


Peut-être, mais "Batman" ce n'est pas ton surnom. Comme quoi, tout le monde ne peut pas le porter.

[Mode "je sais des choses mais je ne dirai rien parce que, moi, je ne suis pas un traître" on]
C'est pas comme Foguenne qui a le droit lui.  Alors pouille pouille le monsieur avec des mouches au dessus de la tête et LA dent qui brille.
[Mode "je sais des choses mais je ne dirai rien parce que, moi, je ne suis pas un traître" off]

   

À+


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Août 2004)

-Quand êtes vous déjà mort? 

Le jour de ma naissance.

-Qu'est ce qui vous fait lever le matin? 

Le manque de sommeil.

-Que sont devenus vos rêves d'enfant? 

Je les garde pour les moments de grandes rêveries...

-Qu'est ce qui vous distingue des autres? 

Tout sauf l'altérité.

-Vous manque-til qqch? 

Oui et je suis en train de m'en rendre compte.

-Pensez vous que tout le monde puisse devenir artiste? 

Sans doute puisque tout le monde ne l'est pas !

-D'ou venez vous? 

De là-bas et je ne vais pas tarder à y retourner.

-Jugez vous votre sort enviable? 

On est toujours le con d'un autre, non ?

-A quoi avez vous renoncé? 

Parfois à certaines choses mais pas à toutes et en particulier à aimer. 

- Que faites vous de votre argent? 

Ce que je peux pour qu'il soit autre chose qu'un bout de papier bon à brûler.

- Quelle tache ménagère vous rebute le plus? 

Certaines lorsque je m'aperçois que ce sont des tâches justement.

- Quels sont vos plaisirs favoris? 

Les plaisirs. 

- Qu'aimeriez vous revcevoir pour votre anniversaire? 

Moins recevoir qu'entendre. 

-Citez trois artistes vivants que vous detestez? 

Tout ce que ressemble de près ou de loin à du lyophilisé.

-Que défendez vous? 

Mes châteaux en Espagne.

-Qu'êtes vous capable de refuser? 

À peu près tout y compris le fait de ne pas avoir le droit de refuser.

-Quelle est la partie de votre coprs la plus fragile? 

Mon coeur.

-Qu'avez vous été capable de faire par amour? 

D'oublier l'amour.

-Que vous reproche-ton? 

Là tout se suite mes circonvolutions mentales peut être.

-A quoi vous sert l'art? 

À éviter de ressembler à un cochon.

-Redigez votre épitaphe? 
.

-Sous quelle forme aimeriez vous revenir? 

Le flacon a peu d'importance pourvu qu'on ait l'ivresse.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2004)

Redigez votre épitaphe :

Je fais ce que je veux avec ma biére... allez les gars, c'est ma tournée


----------



## bebert (24 Août 2004)

Quand êtes vous déjà mort? 
  Je ne sais pas.

 Qu'est ce qui vous fait lever le matin? 
  Le devoir, et puis je vais pas rester toute la journée au lit !!!

 Que sont devenus vos rêves d'enfant? 
  Ceux réalisés - ceux disparus = il m'en reste encore.

 Qu'est ce qui vous distingue des autres? 
  Moi.

 Vous manque-t-il quelque chose ? 
  Oui.

 Pensez vous que tout le monde puisse devenir artiste? 
  Non, j'en suis la preuve vivante.

 D'où venez vous? 
  Je ne sais pas.

 Jugez vous votre sort enviable? 
  Oui et non.

 A quoi avez vous renoncé? 
  À fumer.

 Que faites vous de votre argent? 
  Je le dépense.

 Quelle tache ménagère vous rebute le plus? 
  Sortir les poubelles.

 Quels sont vos plaisirs favoris? 
  Écouter, regarder, toucher, sentir, goûter. Faire plaisir.

 Qu'aimeriez vous recevoir pour votre anniversaire? 
  Un iMac G5.

 Citez trois artistes vivants que vous détestez? 
  Méritent-ils d'être cités ?

 Que défendez vous? 
  Peu de choses.

 Qu'êtes vous capable de refuser? 
  Peu de choses.

 Quelle est la partie de votre corps la plus fragile? 
  Mes yeux.

 Qu'avez vous été capable de faire par amour? 
  Des bêtises.

 Que vous reproche-ton? 
  Ma paresse.

 A quoi vous sert l'art? 
  À m'émerveiller.

 Rédigez votre épitaphe? 
  "N'a pas trouvé mieux à faire".

 Sous quelle forme aimeriez vous revenir? 
  Une femme.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Sous quelle forme aimeriez vous revenir?
> Une femme.



c'est vrai que c'est la grande question pour un mec: ça fait quoi d'être une femme?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que c'est la grande question pour un mec: ça fait quoi d'être une femme?



... Je me demandais.... si on pose la question en "Bresilien" (Portugais biensur !)... a t'on plus de chance d'obtenir une réponse ???


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

surement que oui concombre


----------



## loudjena (25 Août 2004)

? Quand êtes vous déjà mort? 

Parfois j'ai cru que oui, mais non, en fait la vie est vraiment très résistante. C'est impressionnant.

? Qu'est ce qui vous fait lever le matin? 

Un désir de mouvement, la lumière, un signal vertical, le sifflement de la bouilloire.

? Que sont devenus vos rêves d'enfant? 

Des fantasmes, des images.

? Qu'est ce qui vous distingue des autres? 

Ça ne se voit pas ? 

? Vous manque-til qqch? 

Rien j'ai tout en triple.

? Pensez vous que tout le monde puisse devenir artiste? 

Seuls les habités et les malins peuvent-ils l'être ? Tout le monde peut-il regarder et voir ? Es-ce le regard qui crée l'artiste ?

? D'ou venez vous? 

Du soleil, de la lune et des étoiles. De la naïveté d'une femme.

? Jugez vous votre sort enviable? 

A mort !

? A quoi avez vous renoncé? 

A tous les autres pour n'en choisir qu'un. Être une bimbo. Être blonde. Être un prix Nobel.

? Que faites vous de votre argent? 

J'essaie d'ajuster les trous de la passoire. Je le converti en plaisirs le plus possible. Je le fais circuler.

? Quelle tache ménagère vous rebute le plus? 

Déboucher les siphons.

? Quels sont vos plaisirs favoris? 

Gliss is bliss. Le désir partagé.

? Qu'aimeriez vous recevoir pour votre anniversaire? 

Peu importe pourvu que se soit sincère. Je préfère une claque vraie au baiser d'un amour frelaté.

? Citez trois artistes vivants que vous detestez? 

J'en aime certains, je n'en déteste point.

? Que défendez vous? 

Lui & moi.

? Qu'êtes vous capable de refuser? 

J'aime pas quand ça pique !

? Quelle est la partie de votre coprs la plus fragile? 

Mes poumons, organe majeur de l'amour. 

? Qu'avez vous été capable de faire par amour? 

M'anéantir.

? Que vous reproche-ton?

Pourquoi me poser la question à moi ? 

? A quoi vous sert l'art?

A plonger dans la lumière du noir avec lui. A comprendre le monde. A être émue.

? Redigez votre épitaphe? 

Non, quand c'est fini, c'est fini.

? Sous quelle forme aimeriez vous revenir? 

Olympique. Un félin. Un truc avec des poils.


----------



## Amok (25 Août 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> ? Qu'avez vous été capable de faire par amour?
> 
> M'anéantir.



Classe...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Août 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> ? Qu'est ce qui vous fait lever le matin?
> Un désir de mouvement, la lumière, un signal vertical, le sifflement de la bouilloire.
> ...



 :love:  :love:  :love:    




			
				loudjena a dit:
			
		

> ...
> ? Sous quelle forme aimeriez vous revenir?
> ...Un truc avec des poils.



Pas sur que ce soit tres prudent d'écrire ça... Supermoquette rode dans le coin...


----------



## Bassman (25 Août 2004)

Tu veux mes poils ??


----------



## loudjena (25 Août 2004)

Je suis trèèèèèès sélective en matière de poils et j'ai déjà un fournisseur exclusif de haut vol, nul ne peut le concurrencer.


----------



## Juste en passant (25 Août 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> ...j'ai déjà un fournisseur exclusif de haut vol....


On l'a retrouvé !!!


----------



## Bassman (25 Août 2004)

"donnez du foin a un ane, il vous le rend en chiant"  

Ca m'apprendra a rendre service


----------



## ToMacLaumax (25 Août 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> On l'a retrouvé !!!



qui l'est mi-mi ...  :hein:


----------



## Amok (25 Août 2004)

Mais c'est Supermoquette un lendemain de biture!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est Supermoquette un lendemain de biture!



t'as raison... y a un truc qui pendouille.. là...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> t'as raison... y a un truc qui pendouille.. là...


Saches jeune nioub' mal épluché que ça ne pendouille pas chez moi, c'est même un problème; et je ne te parle même pas des dépressions de mon tailleur à chacune de mes visites   

Par contre je ne pense pas que le choix de ton pseudo soit anodin, un problème conjugal ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ...je ne te parle même pas des dépressions de mon tailleur à chacune de mes visites



parcequ'il te voit en sous vêtements ??    



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Par contre je ne pense pas que le choix de ton pseudo soit anodin, un problème conjugal ?



Oui... elle ne veut plus que j'enléve mon masque


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Oui... elle ne veut plus que j'enléve mon masque


Clair qu'il vaut mieux pour éviter un fou rire ne pas voire son compagnon un concombre de dépannage à la main


----------



## Hurrican (25 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux mes poils ??


Je te rappellerais que je te concurrence à ce jeu là Bassou !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Clair qu'il vaut mieux pour éviter un fou rire ne pas voire son compagnon un concombre de dépannage à la main



Imagines la poilade (non, non pas de référence à SM là) si elle voit son concombre, un compagnon de dépannage à la main !!!


----------



## ToMacLaumax (25 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Imagines la poilade (non, non pas de référence à SM là) si elle voit son concombre, un compagnon de dépannage à la main !!!



 :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> un compagnon de dépannage à la main !!!


Voilà ce que je voulais savoir


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Voilà ce que je voulais savoir



si tu veux savoir d'autres trucs sur la vie sexuelle des cucurbitacées.. n'hésites pas...


----------



## touba (25 Août 2004)

*heu... finalement c'est po celui de proust...*
j'ai pas compris cette question.

*Quand êtes vous déjà mort?*
de rire ou de mort naturelle ?

*Qu'est ce qui vous fait lever le matin? *
non moi c'est à midi que je me lève...

*Que sont devenus vos rêves d'enfant? *
je suis toujours un enfant.

*Qu'est ce qui vous distingue des autres? *
j'ai un code-barre tatoué sur l'épaule...

*Vous manque-til qqch? *
en cherchant bien surement.

*Pensez vous que tout le monde puisse devenir artiste? *
pourquoi pas... de là à ce qu'ils soient tous reconnus...

*D'ou venez vous? *
ma mère n'a rien voulu me dire.

*Jugez vous votre sort enviable? *
oh que oui !

*A quoi avez vous renoncé? *
j'ai renoncé à changer le monde... à tort peut-être...

*Que faites vous de votre argent? *
je le mange ! mais pas tout seul...

*Quelle tache ménagère vous rebute le plus? *
la tache de gras.

*Quels sont vos plaisirs favoris? *
faire l'amour, bien manger, bien dormir... 

*Qu'aimeriez vous recevoir pour votre anniversaire? *
un cadeau.

*Citez trois artistes vivants que vous detestez? *
PI, CA et SSO... comment ça ils sont morts ?

*Que défendez vous? *
la liberté et mon pain.

*Qu'êtes vous capable de refuser? *
répondre à des questions connes.

*Quelle est la partie de votre corps la plus fragile? *
le genou gauche. 

*Qu'avez vous été capable de faire par amour? *
quitter mon pays, ma famille, mes amis, mon boulot.

*Que vous reproche-ton? *
d'avoir quitté mon pays, ma famille, mes amis, mon boulot.

*A quoi vous sert l'art? *
à prendre du plaisir... 

*Redigez votre épitaphe? *
je vous avais bien dit que j'étais malade !

*Sous quelle forme aimeriez vous revenir? *
en bonne forme en tout cas.

merci pour tout,
touba !  :love:


----------



## loustic (25 Août 2004)

Bonsoir Touba.
Oui, la tache de gras et la tache de sauce tomate
sont non seulement rebutantes mais résistantes
à tous les produits miracles proposés par les
grandes surfaces (et les autres) dans leurs
prétentieux rayons alchimiques !


----------



## theozdevil (26 Août 2004)

* Quand êtes vous déjà mort? 
*Bah je sais pas

*  Qu'est ce qui vous fait lever le matin? 
*Modernthing qui me sort du lit

*  Que sont devenus vos rêves d'enfant? 
*jetter par la fenetre

*  Qu'est ce qui vous distingue des autres? 
*Mes chaussettes verte

*  Vous manque-til qqch? 
*Vi un G5

*  Pensez vous que tout le monde puisse devenir artiste? 
*Vi si on le veux bien

*  D'ou venez vous? 
*Des choux de ma mere
*
   Jugez vous votre sort enviable? 
*Bah comme tout le monde

*  A quoi avez vous renoncé? 
*Ma vie d'enfant

*  Que faites vous de votre argent? 
*Je le claque dans les bar a streaptease

*  Quelle tache ménagère vous rebute le plus? 
*Faire les poussiere dans ma chambre

*  Quels sont vos plaisirs favoris? 
*Heeeeuuuu, les vacances et les deuxieme sessions

*  Qu'aimeriez vous revcevoir pour votre anniversaire? 
*Un petit G5 bi prosseceur 2Ghz
*
   Citez trois artistes vivants que vous detestez? 
*Lara fabiant, je sais pas, je sais pas.

*  Que défendez vous? 
*De tous

*  Qu'êtes vous capable de refuser? 
*Aproximativement rien

*  Quelle est la partie de votre coprs la plus fragile? 
*Mes oreilles

*  Qu'avez vous été capable de faire par amour? 
*Me noyer dans ma douche

*  Que vous reproche-ton? 
*Pour le moment rien dans 2 minutes tous

*  A quoi vous sert l'art? 
*A faire rever

*  Redigez votre épitaphe? 
*Mheeeeeuuuu fais la vache, chipchip fais l'oiseau, flush fais la chasse d'eau*

   Sous quelle forme aimeriez vous revenir?
*une souris


----------



## casimir (26 Août 2004)

Quand êtes vous déjà mort? 

-quand j'ai quitter la télé

 Qu'est ce qui vous fait lever le matin? 

-l'envie d'aller aux toilettes 

 Que sont devenus vos rêves d'enfant? 

-justement, c'est les enfants qui les ont

 Qu'est ce qui vous distingue des autres? 

-ma couleur 

 Vous manque-til qqch? 

-non

 Pensez vous que tout le monde puisse devenir artiste? 

- je suis, gros et moche, c'était pas gagner, mais j'y suis arrivé 

 D'ou venez vous? 

-d'un oeuf 

 Jugez vous votre sort enviable? 

-en tout plus que celui des autres  

 A quoi avez vous renoncé? 

-aux enfants

 Que faites vous de votre argent? 

-tes du fisc ?

 Quelle tache ménagère vous rebute le plus? 

-la vaisselle (dur avec les grosses pâtes)

 Quels sont vos plaisirs favoris? 

-gloubiboulga

 Qu'aimeriez vous revcevoir pour votre anniversaire? 

-gloubiboulga

 Citez trois artistes vivants que vous detestez? 

-gribouile, saturnin, mon voisin

 Que défendez vous? 

-rien

 Qu'êtes vous capable de refuser? 

-mon voisin

 Quelle est la partie de votre coprs la plus fragile? 

-ma queue

 Qu'avez vous été capable de faire par amour? 

-ma queue

 Que vous reproche-ton? 

-ma queue

 A quoi vous sert l'art? 

-a ma queue

 Redigez votre épitaphe? 

-ma queue

 Sous quelle forme aimeriez vous revenir? 

-autre


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2004)

Manquait plus que lui !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casimir (26 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Manquait plus que lui !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



oui, et alors ?


----------



## casimir (26 Août 2004)

casimir, le seul saurien qui abrase sonnyboy


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Manquait plus que lui !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



dit il !!!!     :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> Quelle est la partie de votre coprs la plus fragile?
> 
> -ma queue
> 
> ...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> casimir, le seul saurien qui abrase sonnyboy



Pfffff facile avec une trotinette


----------



## casimir (26 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pfffff facile avec une trotinette



fabriqué par black & decker


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> oui, et alors ?



Et alors rien, c'est tout...

Abrase moi encore mon gros lapiin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hurrican (26 Août 2004)

*Quand êtes vous déjà mort?*
Pas encore ...
*Qu'est ce qui vous fait lever le matin? *
Me femme qui me pousse hors du lit ...
*Que sont devenus vos rêves d'enfant? *
Ils ont grandi avec moi. 
*Qu'est ce qui vous distingue des autres? *
Je ne suis pas un numéro !  
*Vous manque-til qqch? *
De quoi éradiquer la connerie et la méchanceté en ce bas monde ... je suis pas arrivé ! 
*Pensez vous que tout le monde puisse devenir artiste? *
Oui, on est tous des artistes à notre manière.
*D'ou venez vous? *
Du ventre de ma mère quel question ! 
*Jugez vous votre sort enviable? *
Cà pourrait être bien pire si on regarde ce qui se passe ailleurs. 
*A quoi avez vous renoncé? *
A grandir ...
*Que faites vous de votre argent? *
J'évite de le donner à Bill Gates ...  
*Quelle tache ménagère vous rebute le plus? *
Le repassage ! Sans hésitation. 
*Quels sont vos plaisirs favoris? *
Une journée de balade, d'éclate et de découverte avec ma femme et mes deux garcons. 
*Qu'aimeriez vous revcevoir pour votre anniversaire? *
Mes amis, pour une grande fête ! :love:
*Citez trois artistes vivants que vous detestez? *
Pff, y en a plein ! Allez ... tout ce qui est StarAc et assimilé.
*Que défendez vous? *
Les miens en priorité, l'égalité ensuite.
*Qu'êtes vous capable de refuser? *
Tellement de choses ! 
*Quelle est la partie de votre coprs la plus fragile? *
Ma peau. 
*Qu'avez vous été capable de faire par amour? *
Faire 500 bornes une nuit, juste après lui avoir téléphoné, parce que je voulais la toucher.
*Que vous reproche-ton? *
D'être parfois trop sûr de moi. Mais j'affirme le contraire !  
*A quoi vous sert l'art? *
Moi je programme, c'est mon code qui fera vivre des entreprises et donc des gens ... 
*Redigez votre épitaphe? *
Et dire que je me plaignais toujours de pas avoir assez de place !
*Sous quelle forme aimeriez vous revenir? *
Une femme ! Pour donner la vie. :rose:


----------



## casimir (26 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et alors rien, c'est tout...
> 
> Abrase moi encore mon gros lapiin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



j'ai qu'une grande pas queue, pas de grande oreilles


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2004)

Fouette moi avec tes grandes oreilles !!!


----------



## theozdevil (27 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Fouette moi avec tes grandes oreilles !!!


 Il a des oreille comme celle de dumbo ou quoi


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Août 2004)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Il a des oreille comme celle de dumbo ou quoi



apparemment non... cependant, certain(e)s révent parfois de trompe(s)...    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2004)

* Quand êtes vous déjà morte ? *
   à ma conception

* Qu'est ce qui vous fait lever le matin ? *
   la lumière du soleil, parfois la chaleur, très rarement le réveil

* Que sont devenus vos rêves d'enfant ? *
   qu'est-ce des rêves d'enfants ? vouloir s'enfuir ?
   s' il y en a eu je ne m'en souviens pas

* Qu'est ce qui vous distingue des autres ? *
   moi

* Vous manque-til quelque chose ? *
   dans l'absolu rien 

* Pensez vous que tout le monde puisse devenir artiste ? *
   tout dépend du sens qu'on lui donne.  je pense que nous le sommes tous 
   à notre manière de vivre, de regarder, de s'exprimer, de penser, etc.
   p.x: 
   y'en a qui sont bien des artistes à mettre les pieds dans l'plat ! 

* D'où venez vous ? *
   des étoiles...

* Jugez vous votre sort enviable ? *
   tantôt oui, tantôt non

*A quoi avez vous renoncé ? *
   à parler de certaines choses

* Que faites vous de votre argent ? *
   je le dépense dans la mesure de mes moyens

* Quelle tache ménagère vous rebute le plus ? *
   la vaisselle et le repassage 

* Quels sont vos plaisirs favoris ? *
   partager certains d'mes plaisirs avec autrui et aussi ne rien faire en écoutant
   de la musique ou la nature vivre où que je me trouve.
   pour en connaître un extrait de mes plaisirs voir mon profil

* Qu'aimeriez vous revcevoir pour votre anniversaire ? *
   rien de spécial, ça peut-être quelque chose de soi, un sourir, un coup fil, une carte, 
    ... ce qui fait plaisir d'offrir.

* Citez trois artistes vivants que vous détestez ? *
   j'en déteste point, je les ignore simplement. 
   dans la vie courante, j'ne déteste pas des gens mais des choses.

* Que défendez vous ? *
   ma liberté de choisir entre autre

* Qu'êtes vous capable de refuser ? *
   bien des choses

* Quelle est la partie de votre coprs la plus fragile ? *
   actuellement, toutes !

* Qu'avez vous été capable de faire par amour ? *
   de m'oublier et me faire oublier... 

* Que vous reproche-ton ? *
   certainement bien plus que l'on me dit !

* A quoi vous sert l'art ? *
   à rêver, m'évader, m'émouvoir,  à (me) faire plaisir,...

* Rédigez votre épitaphe ? *
   salut les amismies, p'tet à un 2 C 4 ! 

* Sous quelle forme aimeriez vous revenir ? *
   aujourd'hui en louve, demain est un autre jour...
   comme pour certaines de ces réponses à ce questionnaire


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Août 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> * Qu'avez vous été capable de faire par amour ? *
> de m'oublier et me faire oublier...



Lorsque l'on aime vraiment...on peut oublier l'amour, tous les amours même celui de la vie ou de soi.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> * Que vous reproche-ton ? *
> certainement bien plus que l'on me dit !



C'est certainement une vue très pessimiste des choses  

_et bravo pour le nouvel avatar..._  :love:_  j'en voudrais bien un comme ça!_  :love:


----------



## poildep (27 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> C'est certainement une vue très pessimiste des choses


 non, plutôt réaliste je crois, pour qui que soit (moi-compris)


----------



## WebOliver (27 Août 2004)

*Quand êtes vous déjà mort ? *
Je suis né?

*Qu'est ce qui vous fait lever le matin ? *
J'ai plus sommeil.

*Que sont devenus vos rêves d'enfant ? *
Ils sont intacts, du moins je l'espère.

*Qu'est ce qui vous distingue des autres ? *
Tout. Je suis moi.

*Vous manque-t-il quelque chose ? *
Oui.

*Pensez vous que tout le monde puisse devenir artiste ? *
Non.

*D'où venez vous ? *
De partout? De nulle part?

*Jugez vous votre sort enviable ? *
Quelle prétention!

*A quoi avez vous renoncé ? * 
J'y réfléchis... A mes rêve?

*Que faites vous de votre argent ? *
Quelques caprices? Je vis.

*Quelle tache ménagère vous rebute le plus ? *
Elles sont toutes rebutantes non?

* Quels sont vos plaisirs favoris ? *
Pleasure.

* Qu'aimeriez vous recevoir pour votre anniversaire ? *
Rien.

* Citez trois artistes vivants que vous détestez ? *
Ils ne méritent pas qu'ils soient cités.

* Que défendez vous ? *
Les plus faibles.

* Qu'êtes vous capable de refuser ? *
De l'aide?

* Quelle est la partie de votre coprs la plus fragile ? *
Classique: mon c½ur.

* Qu'avez vous été capable de faire par amour ? *
Tout 

* Que vous reproche-ton ? *
Si vous saviez...

* A quoi vous sert l'art ? *
Bonne question

* Rédigez votre épitaphe ? *
Le travail fut sa vie, les vacances son envie. Ah, non, me suis trompé... 

* Sous quelle forme aimeriez vous revenir ? *
En pleine forme.


----------



## touba (27 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *Qu'avez vous été capable de faire par amour ? *
> Tout



mais quoi par exemple ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Août 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> mais quoi par exemple ?



il a pas l'air motivé pour répondre...


----------

